# 1936 Montgomery Ward Catalog



## chitown (Jan 23, 2012)

Just got my 1936 Montgomery Ward spring/summer catalog in the mail today. Pages are larger then my scanner but here are a couple scans before I get them scanned full page size at my local printer.

View attachment 39078

View attachment 39079

View attachment 39080

I'll post later in an album in my gallery until we can get a specific "literature scans" section to post these in.


----------



## chitown (Jan 23, 2012)

Biggest Value!

View attachment 39082


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 23, 2012)

and there it is on page 2 of the 1936 catalogue, my latest aquisition...much thanks Chris!
Anybody have a paisley guard lying around?
Chris


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 24, 2012)

*Thank You!!!*

That very generous of you!!!


----------



## chitown (Jan 24, 2012)

Aeropsycho said:


> That very generous of you!!!




Sharing is caring... caring about preserving the history of these bikes. I feel all these old catalogs should be in the public domain. The more information that is out there, the better chance we can correctly identify, date and help restore or maintain these bikes and their history and stories.

Now back to what I came here to do. Post more scans!

View attachment 39180

View attachment 39181 View attachment 39182


----------



## OldRider (Jan 24, 2012)

Troxel Saddle for a 1.35? I'm in, I'm in!! Thanks so much for posting these catalogue pages Chi.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 24, 2012)

I have the 1933-34 Fall Winter catalog.  It's so cool looking through all that stuff.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a "top notch" Troxel saddle on my 1937 CCM... I guess it's quite period correct, huh? (it's the original saddle) 



chitown said:


> Now back to what I came here to do. Post more scans!
> 
> View attachment 39180
> 
> View attachment 39181 View attachment 39182


----------



## partsguy (Jan 24, 2012)

chitown said:


> Biggest Value!
> 
> View attachment 39082




That would cost $338.45 in today's money! :eek: Still a bargain!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jan 24, 2012)

anyone have scans of 38 wards bicycle pages?


----------

